

Google Chrome reportedly bypassing Adblock - walterclifford
http://www.neowin.net/news/google-chrome-reportedly-bypassing-adblock-forces-users-to-watch-full-length-video-ads

======
okey
Looks like it's just a bug caused by a recent patch.
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=526413#c...](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=526413#c7)

